# Stanley Kubrick's best film



## elvis (May 22, 2009)

What was Kubrick's best film?


----------



## Diuretic (May 22, 2009)

2001: A Space Odyssey.


----------



## del (May 22, 2009)




----------



## Kevin_Kennedy (May 22, 2009)

I enjoy "A Clockwork Orange," even if he did leave out the book's real ending.


----------



## Xenophon (May 22, 2009)

Paths of Glory.

A tour de force of great acting and story line, Kirk Douglas is brilliant in it.


----------



## Article 15 (May 22, 2009)

Dr. Strangelove


----------



## random3434 (May 22, 2009)

All I know is I had nightmares about this for weeks after seeing this movie:


----------



## manu1959 (May 22, 2009)

did he make a bad one.....

full metal jacket is my favourite.....


----------



## manifold (May 22, 2009)

manu1959 said:


> did he make a bad one.....



Eyes Wide Shut sucked monster balls.


----------



## elvis (May 22, 2009)

manifold said:


> manu1959 said:
> 
> 
> > did he make a bad one.....
> ...



Was that in the orgy scene?


----------



## manu1959 (May 22, 2009)

manifold said:


> manu1959 said:
> 
> 
> > did he make a bad one.....
> ...



i find it very difficult to believe that you did not like that movie....


----------



## RetiredGySgt (May 22, 2009)

Did Kubrik make " The Wild Bunch"  I LOVED that Western.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (May 22, 2009)

Nope Peckinpah did it. I LOVED it. The ending was great.


----------



## manifold (May 22, 2009)

manu1959 said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> > manu1959 said:
> ...





That movie was terrible.  If not for the nudity it might be the worst movie ever.


----------



## Mad Scientist (May 23, 2009)

Kevin_Kennedy said:


> I enjoy "A Clockwork Orange," even if he did leave out the book's real ending.


I loved "Clockwork" too. What was the "real" ending?


----------



## elvis (May 24, 2009)

Mad Scientist said:


> Kevin_Kennedy said:
> 
> 
> > I enjoy "A Clockwork Orange," even if he did leave out the book's real ending.
> ...



Alex reforms by choice, not because of the government forcing him to.


----------



## strollingbones (May 24, 2009)

clockwork orange...

eyes wide shut was one of the worst movies i have ever seen and i am a david lynch and dennis hopper fan...so i have watched some trash but eyes wide shut.....not worth the time


----------



## strollingbones (May 24, 2009)

too many books soften the endings....or alter them totally...like suddenly last summer.....on and on about sebastian...we all know what happen to him but in the movie it was played down


----------



## strollingbones (May 24, 2009)

how in the hell could anyone like that movie.....please explain ...eyes wide shut


----------



## JW Frogen (May 24, 2009)

Full Metal Jacket was a great film, if almost complete fiction about military life. The Gunny was real, but not, when he was a Gunny he was not really that funny, I can assure you.

Why does great art and real life have so often so little to do with each other?


----------



## Neser Boha (May 24, 2009)

Definitely Dr. Strangelove


----------



## editec (May 24, 2009)

Difficult to say, he did so many great films.

Spartacus?  Dr. Strangelove?  Clockwork Orange? Lolita? 

All so totally different, all quite brilliant.

His worst movie was without a doubt, the second half of _Full Metal Jacket._

The first half of_ Full Metal Jacket,_ was also brilliant.


----------



## Anguille (May 24, 2009)

elvis3577 said:


> What was Kubrick's best film?


 _Dr Strangelove_, of course!


----------



## roomy (May 24, 2009)

Spartacus or Paths of Glory, Spartacus.


----------



## HUGGY (May 24, 2009)

*Dr. Strangelove? Clockwork Orange?*

On my short list of the two best movies ever made by anyone.  

He over played the bravery of the B-52 pilot.  They follow orders real good but finding an american with the balls to ride the bomb is nil and nada.


----------



## Oddball (May 24, 2009)

*Dr. Strangelove*....Going away.


----------



## Gunny (May 25, 2009)

JW Frogen said:


> Full Metal Jacket was a great film, if almost complete fiction about military life. The Gunny was real, but not, when he was a Gunny he was not really that funny, I can assure you.
> 
> Why does great art and real life have so often so little to do with each other?



I got news for you ...  Full Metal Jacket was THE one movie where Marine Corps boot camp was depicted almost EXACTLY like it was when I went through.  R Lee Ermey was a stereotypical Senior Drill Instructor as were the actors who played the recruits.  

Everything about the boot camp was authentic except when they graduated.  They showed stock footage of a graduation ceremony at MCRD San Diego, not Parris Island where they were supposed to be.

And for the sake of Hollyweird and making a movie, recruits do not have weapons the day before graduation, and the odds of a recruit holding out an entire magazine full of rounds is highly unlikely.  Rounds are strictly accounted for.


----------



## Paulie (May 25, 2009)

No one for the Shining?


----------



## Shogun (May 26, 2009)

manifold said:


> manu1959 said:
> 
> 
> > did he make a bad one.....
> ...



true.  very, VERY true.


----------



## tigerbob (May 26, 2009)

elvis3577 said:


> What was Kubrick's best film?



Strangelove or 2001.  Can't decide.


----------



## Shogun (May 26, 2009)

I didn't care for Clockwork...  interesting, I guess, but I think Full Metal Jacket was a better movie.  My favorite though is 2001.  And, ONLY after reading all of the Arthur Clark books.


----------



## tigerbob (May 26, 2009)

JW Frogen said:


> Full Metal Jacket was a great film, if almost complete fiction about military life. The Gunny was real, but not, when he was a Gunny he was not really that funny, I can assure you.
> 
> Why does great art and real life have so often so little to do with each other?



Loved FMJ, but it just can't sustain the brilliance of the first 30 minutes throughout the film.  Still a great film though.


----------



## Paulie (May 26, 2009)

Again, no Shining?


----------



## random3434 (May 26, 2009)

Paulie said:


> Again, no Shining?



I will say it's my favorite, though "Full Metal Jacket" had more of a lingering effect on me long after the movie was over.

But, I can watch "The Shining" with my daughter and be creeped out still to this day.


----------



## Shogun (May 27, 2009)

Truthfully, I thought The Shining in book AND movie form sucked the hair off of a goats hairy beanbag.  Neither were even slightly scary.  All pomp and no circumstance.


----------



## Yukon (May 27, 2009)

A Clockwork Orange!


----------



## elvis (Feb 13, 2010)

Why No love for Barry Lyndon?  In general, I mean.  I just watched it and loved it.


----------



## Modbert (Feb 13, 2010)

elvis said:


> No love for Barry Lyndon.  I just watched it and loved it.



Picking a favorite Kubrick film is like trying to pick a favorite kid. 

He's alongside Hitchcock for Greatest Director Ever.

Though if I had to pick one Kubrick film I would watch over and over again, it would be Full Metal Jacket.

If it was for the story, I would say 2001.

If it was for overall best, I would say Dr. Strangelove


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 15, 2010)

I gotta go with Spartacus


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Feb 15, 2010)

Dr Strangelove and A Clockwork Orange are perfect through every frame. There's not a single second where you wish he'd done it differently.


----------



## Big Fitz (Feb 15, 2010)

I didn't realize how many films Kubrick directed.

Although probably one of the worst films of all time is lauded as one of the greatest:  2001.  Horrid, nasty, groundbreaking piece of storytelling crap.

On the other hand, my personal all time favorite is of course: The Shining







Watched it 8 times in 2 days once.  I loved it.  Even though it deviated from the book a lot in certain areas, and well... let's face it, Shelley Duvall looks like a greasy rat  (ugh!) the movie is fantastic.  One of the best horror movies of all time.


----------



## Big Fitz (Feb 15, 2010)

Oh gawd!  Amend that! amend that!  2001 is NOT the worst Kubrick film ever.  LOLITA!!!  Is the WORST Kubrick movie ever!!!  Shoulda never made it to the screen!

I hate that thing with a fucking passion.  Nabokov sucks as a writer and the movie only goes to make it even worse!  How that book survived to become 'great' let alone even famous astounds and disgusts me.  And to think Kubrick made it into a piece of shit film like that (well not that anyone could have made anything BUT shit is a testament to his skill) is pure astonishment to me.

Ugh.  I take it back.  2001 is fantastic in comparison.  Boring but fantastic.


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 15, 2010)

I agree that 2001 was boring and overrated.

Full Metal Jacket was a movie that stayed with you long after the movie ended

Shining was fun while you watched but faded quickly afterward

Strangelove did not age well. Watching it now, you wonder why you once liked it

Spartacus was a classic


----------



## Big Fitz (Feb 15, 2010)

FMJ has two major assets going for it:  Vincent D'Nofrio and R. Lee Ermy.  After they're both out of the picture it quickly drags on.  It has it's moments here and there relating the tension, sickness and revulsion of war that should be passed on, but it never recaptures the pure animosity and harshness of the relationship between Ermy and D'Nofrio that really clicked.  In many regards, or at least for me, you understood why Ermy did what he did, but you also feel for the totally overwhelmed D'Nofrio.

But yeah, that movie is one of the most quotable movies with some iconic scenes that have never been topped.


----------



## Luissa (Feb 15, 2010)

elvis said:


> What was Kubrick's best film?



Three way tie for me:
Clockwork Orange
The Shining
Full Metal Jacket


----------



## Mr Natural (Feb 15, 2010)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Dr Strangelove and A Clockwork Orange are perfect through every frame. There's not a single second where you wish he'd done it differently.



Can't argue with that assessment.


----------



## strollingbones (Feb 15, 2010)

the shining just doesnt do it for me....i liked lolita....clockwork orange was a true masterpiece....


----------



## Mr.Fitnah (Feb 15, 2010)

strollingbones said:


> clockwork orange...
> 
> eyes wide shut was one of the worst movies i have ever seen and i am a david lynch and dennis hopper fan...so i have watched some trash but eyes wide shut.....not worth the time



Yeah Its the  best


----------



## 52ndStreet (Feb 21, 2010)

Full Metal Jacket. I have not seen a better war movie since I saw FMJ.!!
Full Metal Jacket , is Stanley Kubricks best film ever.


----------



## George Costanza (Apr 5, 2010)

"Full Metal Jacket"

"Barry Lyndon"


----------



## tigerbob (Apr 5, 2010)

George Costanza said:


> "Full Metal Jacket"
> 
> "Barry Lyndon"



Strangelove.


----------



## Samson (Apr 5, 2010)

(1964), cult film, classic best satirical film ever made. Kubrick found the conditions leading to nuclear war so absurd that the story became a sinister macabre comedy.

Loved all three of Seller's roles: His Nazi-style plans for ensuring the survival of the fittest of the human race in the aftermath of a nuclear holocaust are the black-comedy highlight of the film.

Slim Pickens, and George C. Scott...fantastic.

Little known fact: Peter Sellers was actually ALSO supposed to play Major Kong, but couldn't get a Texas Accent down.


----------



## JW Frogen (Apr 6, 2010)

Strangelove too.

Peter Sellers was a genius. Bastard human being, but a genius.

I am suprised he could not pull off a Texas accent. Even a parody of one.


----------



## uscitizen (Apr 6, 2010)

DR Strangelove


----------



## Samson (Apr 6, 2010)

JW Frogen said:


> Strangelove too.
> 
> Peter Sellers was a genius. Bastard human being, but a genius.
> 
> I am suprised he could not pull off a Texas accent. Even a parody of one.



You and Kirk Douglas....never got over the Spartacus shit, didya.


----------



## Samson (Apr 6, 2010)

strollingbones said:


> the shining just doesnt do it for me....i liked lolita....clockwork orange was a true masterpiece....



Lolita, sadly, was over-edited........I'd rather have seen more intamacy.


----------



## QUENTIN (Apr 7, 2010)

1.) *2001: A Space Odyssey*
2.) Barry Lyndon
3.) Dr. Strangelove: Or How I Learned to Stop Worrying and Love The Bomb
4.) Paths of Glory
5.) A Clockwork Orange
6.) Lolita
7.) The Killing
8.) Eyes Wide Shut
9.) Spartacus
10.) Full Metal Jacket
11.) The Shining
12.) Fear and Desire


----------



## tigerbob (Apr 7, 2010)

QUENTIN said:


> 1.) *2001: A Space Odyssey*
> 2.) Barry Lyndon
> 3.) Dr. Strangelove: Or How I Learned to Stop Worrying and Love The Bomb
> 4.) Paths of Glory
> ...



Eyes wide shut above FMJ?  

Don't get me wrong, Nicole Kidman's got a nice pair of baps but she ain't Gunnery Sgt. Hartman.


----------



## JW Frogen (Apr 7, 2010)

Samson said:


> You and Kirk Douglas....never got over the Spartacus shit, didya.



Hey, when Tony Curtis and his Brooklyn accent opened up to Kirk Douglas and said "I luvs ya Spartacus" I broke down and wept.


----------



## ekrem (Apr 17, 2010)

A space odyssey was more like a "beauty in picture"-thing.
Was good, not more. But definately too long.

Clockwork Orange I watched when I was a teenager, had a school friend heavily influenced on synthetic drugs. It was his absolute Top film, so we watched it. Hmmm, really tricky that's all I remember. 

Full Metal Jacket was "good", even though I am no US-citizen even films like "American Patriot" where in my opinion better in the category historical war-movies.

The Shining is Kubrick's best film.


----------



## LuckyDan (Apr 17, 2010)

Please.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bhbk23rqKsY]YouTube - Lolita by Stanley Kubrick - ping pong scene[/ame]


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 18, 2010)

Stanley who?  Didn't he play jazz bass?


----------



## elvis (Apr 18, 2010)

I'm considering negging Ringel, as he has committed the unpardonable sin.


----------



## Zander (Apr 18, 2010)

Barry Lyndon is a masterpiece.


----------



## elvis (Apr 18, 2010)

Zander said:


> Barry Lyndon is a masterpiece.



agreed.  I just saw that film a few weeks ago for the first time and was totally blown away.


----------

